# Evolution May Explain Why a Curvy Bottom Drives Men Wild



## Chelydra (Apr 2, 2015)

> ^Pic from the article
> 
> MONDAY, March 23, 2015 (HealthDay News) -- *Men are naturally drawn to a woman with a curvy backside, a new report suggests.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 2, 2015)

Did sir mix-a-lot help fund this study?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2015)

child-bearing hips such correlate


----------



## Blue (Apr 2, 2015)

WAD said:


> child-bearing hips such correlate



Nothing to do with hips nerd

I'm pretty sure everyone agrees flat asses are gross

Remove your wide booty bitches from the premises and stay mad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2015)

Blue said:


> Nothing to do with hips nerd
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone agrees flat asses are gross
> 
> Remove your wide booty bitches from the premises and stay mad





> The "theoretically optimal angle" is a 45.5-degree curve from back to buttocks -- not necessarily a big butt, the University of Texas at Austin researchers determined.
> 
> These curvaceous gals would have had an evolutionary advantage, in that they appeared able to bear multiple children easily, the researchers said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 2, 2015)

Blue said:


> Nothing to do with hips nerd
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone agrees flat asses are gross
> 
> Remove your wide booty bitches from the premises and stay mad



dis hyperdefensive overreaction


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

lol             .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2015)

luc relax u lack context he's just ribbing me because i mentioned something to him on skype about a super skinny chick at work with a fat ass this morning

thx for coming to my aid tho


----------



## Blue (Apr 2, 2015)

WAD said:


>


OVER the hips

Not ASTRIDE the hips



Lucaniel said:


> dis hyperdefensive overreaction



This guy and Para and Scorp ganged up on me earlier today, trying to defend their cro-magnon taste in great waddling fat butts

I'm still triggered


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2015)

Curvy bottoms are goat.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2015)

Blue said:
			
		

> OVER the hips
> 
> Not ASTRIDE the hips



...but it's still relevant to a woman's hips which was the point of reference in my first post


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 2, 2015)

WAD said:


> luc relax u lack context he's just ribbing me because i mentioned something to him on skype about a super skinny chick at work with a fat ass this morning
> 
> thx for coming to my aid tho





Blue said:


> This guy and Para and Scorp ganged up on me earlier today, trying to defend their cro-magnon taste in great waddling fat butts
> 
> I'm still triggered



ah

but wait



> great waddling fat butts



you said flat before

is it flat or fat


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 2, 2015)

Everyone knows White men hate phat asses and love women with fake tits. 

Black men because we have big dicks thus need the cushion, love some phat asses.  Da fuck i want my woman to look like an iron board with tits.


----------



## Blue (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## hammer (Apr 2, 2015)

number 2 is still the best


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2015)

pls go and stay go


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 2, 2015)

i do like the top one best but i'm fine w/ the second one

welp


----------



## SLB (Apr 2, 2015)

This pancake ass lovin friend 

No, the second pic is the best ass you posted.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i do like the top one best but i'm fine w/ the second one
> 
> welp


same                 .


----------



## Suit (Apr 2, 2015)

Too muscle-y for me


----------



## Blue (Apr 2, 2015)

hammer said:


> number 2 is still the best





Psy Gundam disagrees



> This pancake ass lovin friend


>Pancake
>The first one

Stay fat my friends


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 2, 2015)

As a man of refined taste, optimal breeding, high level education and understanding of dankmemes I have to agree with Dan that ass numero uno is the best.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

I'd personally tolerate a pancake ass if the face was good enuf


----------



## Blue (Apr 2, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> As a man of refined taste, optimal breeding, high level education and understanding of dankmemes I have to agree with Dan that ass numero uno is the best.



THANK you. At least someone is white in this thread.



Stunna said:


> I'd personally tolerate a pancake ass if the face was good enuf



I would tolerate almost any (X) if (Y) was good enough, that's hardly a profound statement.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 2, 2015)

Blue said:


> THANK you. At least someone is white in this thread.





i, too, said i liked the top one best

not white tho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 2, 2015)

>not having a girl whose ass you can comfortably use as a pillow


----------



## Suit (Apr 2, 2015)

Blue said:


> THANK you. At least someone is white in this thread.



What? Nah man, I'm totally a boob-guy. White as they come.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2015)

Blue said:


> I would tolerate almost any (X) if (Y) was good enough, that's hardly a profound statement.


good thing no one here is trying to be profound in a thread where the convo is revolving around which ass is best


----------



## hammer (Apr 2, 2015)

I have no counter


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 2, 2015)

Blue said:


>



1) 7

2) Easily over 9000

3) Typically what white people like.


----------



## Suit (Apr 2, 2015)

Actually, even as a white man, I'd take the second over the third any day


----------



## Punished Pathos (Apr 2, 2015)

Them hips don't lie


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 2, 2015)

Suit said:


> Actually, even as a white man, I'd take the second over the third any day



Sellout. Look at this gif in shame.


----------



## Suit (Apr 2, 2015)

NaS said:


> Sellout. Look at this gif in shame.



This shame is giving me the weirdest boner right now


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 2, 2015)

Suit said:


> This shame is giving me the weirdest boner right now



Yea that's the guilt punishing you.


----------



## Suit (Apr 2, 2015)

I still prioritize breasts and personality, so I've nothing to be ashamed of

Whoops, I mean

I still prioritize breasts and personality; I've nothing of which to be ashamed.

Can't go ending sentences with prepositions if I'm going to live up to being white.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 2, 2015)

Suit said:


> I still prioritize breasts and personality, so I've nothing to be ashamed of
> 
> Whoops, I mean
> 
> ...



If you were black you could have ended the sentence with _cuzzo_.


----------



## Suit (Apr 2, 2015)

I have no idea of about that of which you are talking

Fuck it, I'm allowed to fuck up grammar at least


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 2, 2015)

Suit said:


> I have no idea of about that of which you are talking
> 
> Fuck it, I'm allowed to fuck up grammar at least





Take the period off my face and put it at the end of at least one of those sentences.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 2, 2015)

If it doesn't double as a flotation device, it's inferior genetics.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 3, 2015)

Added articles pic to the OP


----------



## Suit (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm totally okay with this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2015)

yeah u white


----------



## Blue (Apr 3, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> If it doesn't double as a flotation device, it's inferior genetics.



If it can't squat 45kg, it's sub-human


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 3, 2015)

First pic Blue posted is the besto.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 3, 2015)

I prefer flat asses.

Growing up, my mom always punished me by having me standing as close as possible to the wall, face first.

By the time I was 13, the wall, had already become a part of me. And also eased my transition into puberty, and later, into adulthood.

I didn't realize how deeply embedded in me, the wall had become, until the day I got a boner off an old lady with no ass. I began fantasizing about rubbing up against that flat ass. 

Most men would go to a therapist and get this worked out, but not me. I embrace the preference that years of parental negligence has bestowed upon me. It makes me a great wingman and I have more choices.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Apr 3, 2015)

Natalia Velez has the best ass. Google her now.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 3, 2015)

As a mainly ass/thigh man, i do prefer women with a bit more padding on the posterior. 

#2 in blue's line-up would be as much as i'd like to go, though. Maybe a tad more slim'd down for my tastes, but def more built up then 1 and 3.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 3, 2015)

Don't care about asses


----------



## Juda (Apr 3, 2015)

Blue said:


>



The first one is muscular, has to be a man. 


Second one is by far the most average looking asses, it only LOOKS big cause of the pants shes wearing. Its not to big nor is it to small, its perfectly fine. And you prefer the muscular looking one over the second one???! 

Arent you cuban? latin women are practically blessed with asses and you gonna prefer the muscular looking ass?


----------



## BurningVegeta (Apr 4, 2015)

so disappointing in thread


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 4, 2015)

Seriously am I the only one who thinks the hype about assess is overrated?


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 4, 2015)

OREO said:


> Seriously am I the only one who thinks the hype about assess is overrated?



Breasts forever, Breasts are peace!


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 4, 2015)

Chelydra said:


> Breasts forever, Breasts are peace!



My man, you know where it is.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 4, 2015)

this is old news

as in child bearing hips i.e. phat ass have always been known to be attractive for decades


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 4, 2015)

Blue said:


>



completely fucking agree


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 4, 2015)

Blue said:


>



You have some messed up taste Blue, first one is okay. Second is DAT ASS though and 3rd is shameful delete that shit.

Wide hips are also a good sign in this thread


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2015)

OREO said:


> Seriously am I the only one who thinks the hype about assess is overrated?



"Am I the only one"

There are people who are sexually attracted to furniture

You are NEVER the only one


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Apr 4, 2015)

Well I guess


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Apr 4, 2015)

Zaru said:


> "Am I the only one"
> 
> There are people who are sexually attracted to furniture
> 
> You are NEVER the only one


----------



## Saishin (Apr 7, 2015)

Funny research


----------

